# Sleaford Bass Maltings Feb '13



## mookster (Feb 23, 2013)

This was a good start to the day....

History stolen from another report.



> The former Bass Maltings are a Grade II* listed complex built between 1901 and 1907 that consists of nine parallel ranges of brick buildings. They are one of the largest and most spectacular example of buildings of their kind in Britain.
> 
> The central block has an engine house and water tower which is flanked by six-storey malt houses on either side containing Steeps, Kilns and Granaries. It has a total floor space of 500,000 square feet and occupies a site of 13.3 acres with a frontage almost 1,000 ft long. Internally there is a substantial amount of surviving machinery and fittings relating to the maltings process....but the place was well sealed so I didn’t get to see any, only the fire damaged parts as their roofs were missing. The engines from the water tower have been removed and housed in the Bass Museum in Burton on Trent
> 
> ...



A large amount of the place is sealed tight but we still found ways into a couple of the malthouses and the all-important water tower (with THAT staircase). I don't think I've ever had to climb so many fences in all my life to get round this place though, it's nuts.

Sadly I suffered major camera issues (mainly being me) along with the weather (bitterly cold and snowing) so I really feel I haven't done this place justice at all but here goes.





















































More here if you're interested http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157632835899887/


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 23, 2013)

Super pictures a nice slice of history, thanks for sharing .


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 23, 2013)

Great stuff mate, I loved this place when I went and your pictures make it look even better, nice one


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 23, 2013)

Cracking cast iron staircase,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice one! Great pics as always. 
The outer, probably easiest fence claimed 4 pairs of trousers when we visited  
Cheers for sharing


----------



## sonyes (Feb 23, 2013)

Great pics and report, love this place sooooo want to see it


----------



## mookster (Feb 23, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one! Great pics as always.
> The outer, probably easiest fence claimed 4 pairs of trousers when we visited
> Cheers for sharing



That outer fence is sketchy as! Although ultimately it was one of the interior dividing fences that ripped a hole in mine....

Cheers guys, I guess I did do it sort of justice then haha


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 23, 2013)

*Very nice pix indeed! Do love that staircase...*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 23, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one! Great pics as always.
> The outer, probably easiest fence claimed 4 pairs of trousers when we visited
> Cheers for sharing



I was amazed you were wearing 4 pairs of trousers 

Great pics - awesome place.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice shots there! Great bit of history too.You braved the roof, I couldn't get any further than the first flight of stairs after the spiral when we went. The nerves kicked in, soft I know! Great report


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 23, 2013)

Great post and interesting piks of the other parts we came for the STAIRCASE, will post ours up when we get round to sorting the piks, the roof is ace , altho it did attract some unwanted attention haha


----------



## mookster (Feb 23, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> Great post and interesting piks of the other parts we came for the STAIRCASE, will post ours up when we get round to sorting the piks, the roof is ace , altho it did attract some unwanted attention haha



Look what I just saw in the corner of one of my rooftop shots, I saw these three walking away as we made our way off the roof....sorry kids, you can't come in today!


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 23, 2013)

nice is that place


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 24, 2013)

ah yes i do like the maltings, great to see she still looks good from your lovely pics

good on you for squeezing up that tube onto the roof


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 24, 2013)

Love this place, thanks for sharing!
Another great pic of the stairs


----------



## mookster (Feb 24, 2013)

prettyvacant71 said:


> good on you for squeezing up that tube onto the roof



That tube through the water tank is a brilliant piece of design, as it stops you falling down the ladder! I was perched quite happily with my head out the hatch, feet resting on the ladder and my back leaning against the tube no hands at all Think my mate took various photos of me throughout the day....so hopefully he can send me them...


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice set of shots mate.

Sounds like the place has change somewhat since my visit as once through the main fence (a walk in at the time) it was open access everywhere!


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice pics, its good to see the place is still being done. Does sound like some things have changed regarding access.


----------



## mookster (Feb 24, 2013)

I reckon there would have been more open down the far end but after spending ages there climbing over endless fences finding nothing we were cold, knackered and hungry so called time, glad a couple were open though. It does seem to get sealed up properly occasionally from what I've heard.


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 24, 2013)

It wasnt 'can't come in today kids" it was a slow moving squad car going acrossthe track on onion field and other side secca van, still we managed a stealth exit, good day and a great place that part of the world has much to offer  love the detail on your shots btw spesh the staircase!!!


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 24, 2013)

Never ever tire of seeing reports from here. Despite being cold and knackered mate, your shots are pukka


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 24, 2013)

very nice shots mate ive got to have another go at this i need that staircase thanks for sharing


----------



## mookster (Feb 25, 2013)

Cheers guys If the tower had been locked down I would have been gutted, wanted a photo of those stairs forever!


----------

